# your shape for the wii



## traceycat (Dec 13, 2010)

just wondering if any of you use a game called your shape for the wii?
my hubby has got me one as part of my pressi for xmas but is giving it to me when it arrives from catalouge which should be tomorrow or next day, i cant wait to try it out.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Tracey,

I haven;t heard of this one - but do love my fitness coach on wii.
Hope you enjoy it...very naughty opening your pressies early though!


----------



## traceycat (Dec 15, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Tracey,
> 
> I haven;t heard of this one - but do love my fitness coach on wii.
> Hope you enjoy it...very naughty opening your pressies early though!



it has just arrived in the post this morning lucy, i havent had a chance to look at it yet as i was at gp this morn. i know its very naughty of me to open my pressi before xmas, but the way i put it to my hubby was at least if i get it now there could be a good chance i could loss another few pounds before xmas then i can indulge that wee bit more lol


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2010)

Have fun hun xx hehe, let us know how it is ...


----------

